# 125 Gallon Question...



## Baker58 (May 17, 2011)

I have a 125 Gallon tank and was going to put in some RBP. How many do you guys recommend going in the tank? I have a FX5 filter...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I would do max 6, but if u get them as babies u can put like 20-30 n let nature take it's course or thin the shoal and sell some of them off


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

After you have cycled your tank, I would start with about 12 or so 1" and then downsize the group once they hit 4" to about 6. You might have some casualties so start high and then downsize later.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i would start with 24 1 inchers let them settle it out by themselves and sell off some. I think you could keep about 7 for life.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I would put 600 in it and let it thin out.

All sarcasm aside, 6 max.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I would go with 4 for life in a 125g, mqybe start out with 8-10 and thin it out from there.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i'd get 12 babies, sell some (if they survive) to keep a total of 6-7 when they get around 6"-7" and later sell some when they hit 8"-9" (if they survive) to keep up to 4 (maybe 5) in there for a loooong while...


----------



## Baker58 (May 17, 2011)

ok thanks for all the answers... its a big help.


----------



## rich k (Oct 31, 2010)

most people will tell you not to over stock u will get answers like 2 or 3. for a 125 gallon put as many as u want just remember that the more fish means more nitrates. i got 13 reds in mine and my nitrates go off the chart if i dont do 50% water change every other day. it takes me about 4 minutes to drain 65 gallons out using a inch and a half pool vacuum hose hooked up to my FX5 . but to fill back up with a 5/8 garden hose hooked up to my shower head takes about 15 minutes.


----------

